# Question about a water tray on a Char Griller 2121



## scottybbq (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey guys,

I bought a Char Griller 2121 with a fire side box about a month ago and have made the mods that have been suggested throughout the forums. I've made the stack extension, baffle addition, new temp gauges at both ends of the main barrel unit, as well as a new charcoal basket.

My grilling on this model has been outstanding. As far a grill it's fantastic, we've done pork loins, steaks, burgers as well as salmon just tonight. The grill is great, now it's onto the smoking.

I've had a Weber 22' grill that I've used for the last 4 years and it's been great for grilling and even smoking meats for 3 to 4 people wonderfully. Meaning that I could smoke some nice baby backs on it and serve 3 to 4 people. When smoking the baby backs in my Weber I used a water tray to add moisture.

With the charcoal basket modification I added to my new #2121, I just started thinking about where I would put a water tray. Where should I put it or do I need it?

I thought about filling the charcoal basket with my lump charcoal and the smoking woods, but I'd like to put a water tray somewhere but I don't know where. I though of putting the water tray on the main grid closest to the fire side box. I also thought of lowering the actual charcoal basket in the fire side box and then placing the water tray directly on the grill grids that come with the fire side box.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Scotty


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 1, 2011)

I would not put the water in the side fire box; the water will boil out pretty quickly.  I set my water pan on top of my tuning plates beneath the grates inside the cook chamber.  BTW -- you're gonna want to install tuning plates....  Just sayin'.....


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 3, 2011)

I used a water pan in my chargriller just once and IMHO it was a mistake, all it did was make me use more fuel keeping the water warm. It has been my experience that the CG will keep the meat moist as long as you keep the temps in proper BBQ range, 235°-275°. Moist ribs and juicy chicken are no problem without a water pan.


----------

